# Sadie cat needs healing thoughts



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers for sadie from pa.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Prayers coming your way for Sadie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Sadie cat.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie is home with lots of medications and syringe feedings since she has no appetite and won't eat. I think having her home will be the best medicine....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers being sent for sweet Sadie XXOO


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending prayers for sweet Sadie. I am sure being home will help alot.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope Sadie rebounds and gets better soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Healing thoughts and prayers for Sadie kitty.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep your Sadie in my prayers. Home is always good medicine!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be thinking of your sweet Sadie girl. Hope she improves soon.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Poor Sadie girl looks so sad. Besides hiding in the closet all afternoon, she walks like a drunk when she moves...
I gave her a syringe of food and we both ended up with food all over us. I think I need to get a bit better at this feeding thing until she starts eating on her own again. 
I need to make a spread sheet so I can keep track of all the meds I am giving between two of the cats and my dog, Baylee.
I so hope Sadie perks up soon. It is hard to watch her look so sad...
The prayers and positive thoughts are much appreciated. 
Andrea and Sadie
and the rest of the gang.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Did they give her sub q fluids to keep her from being dehydrated? Can you do this yourself. it would probably make her feel a whole lot better.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Did they give her sub q fluids to keep her from being dehydrated? Can you do this yourself. it would probably make her feel a whole lot better.


Hi Susan Marie
They gave her sub Q fluids for 3 days. They didn't suggest that I continue them. I gave sub Q fluids to one of my previous cats so would have no problem if she needed it. If she doesn't seem to be taking in enough I'll check with the vet.
Sadie lost half a pound during her first few days of boarding. She is a petite little girl and currently only weighs 5.72 lbs. She really can't afford to lose more weight.
She came out of hiding for a few minutes so I am hopeful she will be feeling better soon...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Better News to share!*

Sadie actually came out of hiding and ate on her own today. I am hoping this is a sign that she is starting to feel better. Still not back to her old self but this is certainly a step in the right direction.
Thanks for all of your thoughts and well wishes....


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

How's Sadie doing? Hoping for good news.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

sdain31y said:


> How's Sadie doing? Hoping for good news.


I have GREAT news to share! Sadie is back to her old self and is doing fine. She is sleeping in her favorite spots, eating and taking her hyperthyroid med with a bit of spunk. She looks wonderful for an old girl!

Thanks for checking in on her. She is one special girl and the vet told me, when I brought her in for a re-check last week, they they had all been so worried about her while she was boarding there.

She recommends I get a pet sitter for her next time. Hopefully there won't be a next time for a while!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I am glad it was such good news. Finding a reliable pet sitter was invaluable for us, but took time. I'd recommend finding one when you don't need them and have them on the ready.....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So glad that Sadie is home and feeling better.Jess and the four cats here (Callie, Jasmine, Jasper and Georges) send their best wishes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bay Beams*

Bay Beams

I am so sorry for what Sadie was going through-I just saw this, but SO HAPPY TO READ SHE IS DOING WELL!!


----------

